# Maven - *.jars landen nicht im lokalen Repository



## ellidh (14. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger mit dem Maven-Plugin.
Ich benutze m2e mit eclipse Indigo unter Windows 7.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich kann ein jar bauen, leider landet es aber nicht in meinem lokalen Repository, so dass ich das nächste jar nicht mehr bauen kann, da das erstere ja fehlt.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und weiß spontan ein Lösung? Oder könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen, wenn ich euch mehr Infos gebe? Und wenn ja, welche bnötigt ihr?

Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße,
ellidh


----------



## maki (14. Dez 2011)

install Goal aufgerufen?

Wirst nicht umhin kommen dich in Maven einzuarbeiten.


----------



## ellidh (14. Dez 2011)

Als Goal habe ich package genommen. War das falsch?

Ja, versuche gerade mich einzuarbeiten. Aber zu diesem Fehler habe ich noch nicht die passende Lösung gefunden.


----------



## ellidh (14. Dez 2011)

Danke!

Mit Goal install hat es funktioniert.
Kannst du mir genau erklären, warum install und nicht package? Oder kannst du mir eine gute Quelle nennen, wo sowas gut erklärt ist. Wurschtel mich gerade noch durch verschiedenste Quellen durch, sie ich so bei google finde.


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2011)

"goal" war nicht der 100% passende Begriff von mir, eigentlich ist [c]install[/c] eine Phase...
Introduction to the Build Lifecycle

Einfach gesagt, [c]package[/c] stellt nur die Artifakte zusammen (zB. jars aus .class Dateien etc.), [c]install[/c] sorgt dafür dass die Artifakte ins lokale Repo kopiert werden, [c]release[/c] kopiert diese Artifakte in ein nicht-lokales Repo.

Für ein Multimodulprojekt sollte man immer [c]install[/c] aufrufen, sonst wundert man sich u.U. sehr, hattest noch "Glück" dass du einen Fehler bekommen hast, andere wundern sich warum ihre Änderungen in anderen Modulen nicht "durchschlagen" weil der letzte install schon länger her ist und dazwischen nur mit package gearbeitet wurde..

Das m2e für Eclipse kann auch die Projekte im Workspace ohne [c]install[/c] nutzen (Workspace resolution o.ä.) .

Die Original Doku ist  bei Maven pflicht (wie bei allem eigentlich, falls vorhanden)
Users Centre

dann gibt es noch einige Bücher /Artikel zu Maven, manche davon sind veraltet da Maven 3 aktuell ist
External Resources on Maven

das hier ist imho recht aktuell
Maven: The Complete Reference / Documentation Sonatype.com


----------



## ellidh (15. Dez 2011)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------

